# APR Presents a Free Stage I & II Update for the SQ5 3.0 TFSI!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR is pleased to announce version 2.0 Stage I and Stage II ECU Upgrades are now available for the SQ5 3.0 TFSI platform. This is a free update to existing APR ECU Upgrade customers. The latest updates offer a wide gamut of enhancements to our already stellar performance packages and come in the form of smoother operation, increased torque and increased horsepower across the entire power band! As much as an additional 27 horsepower and 22 ft-lbs of torque can be seen over the previous version as illustrated below.

*Stage I v1.0 vs v2.0*









*Stage II v1.0 vs v2.0*









The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 449 horsepower and 388 ft-lbs of torque with 93 AKI octane fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 98 horsepower and 98 ft-lbs of torque. The increase in power directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle.










For those demanding more torque and power, The APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade is the answer. Spinning the supercharger faster increases air flow allowing for higher boost levels and more power. The gain in torque is felt immediately, but the results are present across the entire powerband. Expect 455 horsepower and 400 ft-lbs of torque on 93 AKI octane fuel! Software is included as a free upgrade for APR Stage I customers with the purchase of an APR Supercharger Pulley Upgrade.










*Available Octanes:*


91
93
100
104

*Available ECU Box Codes / Revisions at the launch:*


8R0907551C S0002
8R0907551D S0003
8R0907551G S0004
8R0907551G S0005

Visit an APR Dealer today!


----------

